# Refs robbed the Magic tonight.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Unbelievable. Carter gets his foul on one end, Hedo goes to the hole on the last play, gets fouled 3 times and no whistle. The NBA can kiss my a$$. Before the Carter foul, it was basically anything goes. Pushing, shoving, reaching in, etc. So lets give one team an opportunity and not the other, on the other team's home court no less. What a pathetic excuse of officiating tonight.

I'm sure the league is going to hear from Stan on this one. How in the hell can you call the Carter foul, which was basically Carter just throwing himself out of bounds and into Howard, while you don't call the obvious foul for Hedo, with Kidd holding Hedo, another guy reaching in slapping his arm and if that wasn't enough when Hedo gets to the basket, another guy reached in, grabbing his arm to knock the ball loose.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

That Was Bull****. Unbelievable.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

It was a foul anytime you drive to the rim aggressively 9 times out of 10 you'll get the call. Especially for a star player.
Good game guys I didn't think the Nets could pull it out.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

BDB said:


> It was a foul anytime you drive to the rim aggressively 9 times out of 10 you'll get the call. Especially for a star player.
> Good game guys I didn't think the Nets could pull it out.


They shouldn't have. Hedo should have went to the line. One guy is holding you, the other is slapping your arm, the last guy grabs your arm.

The refs gave the Nets a gift tonight. Plain and simple.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lame to blame this one on the refs. Orlando had a 15 pt lead. 

Blame the players for not matching the energy of Daryl Armstrong. Period. That's it.

Refs were inconsistent and bad all night, both sides.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The last play was questionable. But like Jnice said and I said on the Nets forum, the refs were not responsible for the Magic blowing a 15 point lead. The Magic had this game and blew it


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> They shouldn't have. Hedo should have went to the line. One guy is holding you, the other is slapping your arm, the last guy grabs your arm.
> 
> The refs gave the Nets a gift tonight. Plain and simple.


You can't loose a 15 point lead then expect the refs to bail you out. 
The Nets had the momentum and their defense was a key in the comeback.

Call it what you want.


----------



## jerseycarter15 (Nov 14, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> Unbelievable. Carter gets his foul on one end, Hedo goes to the hole on the last play, gets fouled 3 times and no whistle. The NBA can kiss my a$$. Before the Carter foul, it was basically anything goes. Pushing, shoving, reaching in, etc. So lets give one team an opportunity and not the other, on the other team's home court no less. What a pathetic excuse of officiating tonight.
> 
> I'm sure the league is going to hear from Stan on this one. How in the hell can you call the Carter foul, which was basically Carter just throwing himself out of bounds and into Howard, while you don't call the obvious foul for Hedo, with Kidd holding Hedo, another guy reaching in slapping his arm and if that wasn't enough when Hedo gets to the basket, another guy reached in, grabbing his arm to knock the ball loose.


Lets not bait, keep it civil


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah, the magic did get a bit robbed at the end


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Watching the game I felt that the Magic simply let up after the first half. Guys stopped giving full effort on defense and on loose balls. The calls have been bad all night, but still you can't be out there playing half-heartedly and expect to win, especially when your team isn't playing great basketball these days.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just saw the last minute...Turkoglu was fouled at least twice on that play.Have no idea how the rest of the game was officiated and I don't really care one way or the other


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Watching the game I felt that the Magic simply let up after the first half. Guys stopped giving full effort on defense and on loose balls. The calls have been bad all night, but still you can't be out there playing half-heartedly and expect to win, especially when your team isn't playing great basketball these days.



That has been Orlando's main problem at home. They are playing complacent at home. Same thing happened tonight. Seemed like they felt they had the game the whole night but I had a feeling they were in trouble. There was way too much smiling, laughing, and goofing off going on, including Dwight.

Then Armstrong came in and showed Orlando what Heart and Hustle was and completely flipped the game.

And I believe Orlando has now lost every game where Dwight has shot less than 50% from the free throw line.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Refs were bad, but Evans missed 7 of 8 shots from the bench, Howard missed 7 free throws from 10...SVG did not play Dooling and that was very stupid, Arroyo had 16 points and 7 assists with no turnovers but played just 30 minutes, if he is a starter now then he should get starter's minutes, especially when he is playing great...Jameer played entire 2nd quarter and we have scored just 15 points, we should have better lead after the halftime...Blame SVG for this loss!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Nah, I blame the refs. They were letting anything and everything go in the 4th, yet they bail Carter out at the end and to top that off it was a flop on his part. If they would have given Hedo the same respect, who was obviously fouled, there would have been no problem, but they didn't and the sad part was Kidd was trying to intentionally foul him by holding him once he knew he was owned on the drive. Then another guy slapped his wrist and yet another guy grabbed his arm, which is why he couldn't even get a shot off. He wasn't just fouled once, he was fouled 3 times on that drive. It was pathetic.

I also believe they would have had to put Nelson in the hospital for him to get a call. He drove to the bucket all night, got destroyed and no whistle.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

true... they did blow a big lead late in the game...



but the officiating really was bad and although the loss doesn't get put solely on the officiating, it just goes to show that the refs can determine the outcome of the game which completely ruins any type of credibility that they're calling a nice clean game. they were extremely inconsistent in their calls last night and you can't blame everyone for being frustrated because no one on the court knew what was considered a foul. this isn't the first game i've seen recently where the refs had a huge part of deciding the game with bad calls or no calls. NBA refs are by far the worst in sports... soccer, hockey, football, etc. all have refs that do a better job of managing the game.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

There were some suspect calls on the Nets as well. What about that foul they called on Vince while he guarded Turkoglo late in the 4th. Thats just one example so you guys need to stop crying and get over it.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Watching the game I felt that the Magic simply let up after the first half. Guys stopped giving full effort on defense and on loose balls. The calls have been bad all night, but still you can't be out there playing half-heartedly and expect to win, especially when your team isn't playing great basketball these days.


*Pretty much....

NJ's halfcourt game was garbage in the 1st half, it looked as if they were playing freestyle basketball.

Kidd's defense is almost gone nowadays, I've never seen him look so bad on D before.

Different ballgame in the 2nd half, magic stopped playing Defense, and NJ started to run their offense a bit smoother. Darrell Armstrong was on a mission, and the whole 2nd half I was tellin myself that this game felt like that Indiana game earlier in the season.

Good game Nets, you pulled one out.*


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

2 games in a row now where the refs completely screwed the Magic. This is getting old, especially when it is on our own home court. First no call for Hedo and then the refs call the game, even though the reply shows the ball clearly out of Foyle's hand on the tip in that should have sent the game to overtime. What a crock of bull****.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

i am repeating that we lost because of SVG's stupidity! we were killed on the boards and he was still playing this damned "small" ball...and why Dooling was our starting 2? we should move Foyle to starting lineup and move Hedo to 2


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya u guys got really screwed tonight


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This one was a little different than the last one ... it seemed pretty clear from repeated replays that Foyle got the tip off. With it that close the call should hedge toward the shot being made and let the players decide things in overtime.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah this game was kinda rigged. The refs have been screwing the Rockets too with all the flopping that happened in Boston the other night but this game was officiated pretty badly. That fastbreak where Yao boxed out for Luther should have been our 2 points and not a stupid charging call. Yeah Refs are inconsistent with their calls.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> That fastbreak where Yao boxed out for Luther should have been our 2 points and not a stupid charging call.


That was a good call...But Scola, Battie and even Brooks are really cheap floppers!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Babir said:


> That was a good call...But Scola, Battie and even Brooks are really cheap floppers!


Its called taking a charge. Not flops but charges. Im surprised you didn't say Bonzi's name.


----------



## silentmano (Nov 14, 2005)

magics suck. u guys were up by 15 and didnt beat us


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rsheth3 said:


> magics suck. u guys were up by 15 and didnt beat us


If the Magic (notice, singular) suck then what do the Nets and their three superstars classify as?


----------

